
Anyone over 6-feet should be Banned from the NBA - whack
https://outlookzen.com/2014/06/01/anyone-over-6-feet-should-be-banned-from-the-nba/
======
luckylion
I understand this is about banning women because of testosterone levels.
Wouldn't a more straight forward argument be "stop the sexism, we're all
humans, let's just all compete"?

